#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-21
<_Maverick_> stie cineva vreun low level dar low de tot format tool pentru un usb stick care e detectat in disk management in windows ca 0 mb free 0 mb used si no media? in linux nu prea stiu cum sa il fac sa se monteze deci nu cred ca e detectat dar am reusit o data sa il fac detectat si din 16 gb aparea de 200 mb m-am jucat cu un program in trecut de criptat partitiile si am cam distrus tabela cu partitii si cred ca de aia am problemele a
<_Maverick_> access denied write protected sau ceva in genu 
<FDCX> _Maverick_: apare ca device ? # ls /dev/sd*
<_Maverick_> ultima data cand l-am bagat aparea ca /dev/sdb
<_Maverick_> dar nu putea fi montat si 
<_Maverick_> fdisk zicea ca e protejat
<_Maverick_> lucru cam adevarat fiindca m-am jucat cu programe de criptare a tabelei de partitii
<_Maverick_> si de acolo si problema ca am stricat tabela de partitii :D
<FDCX> ai incercat sa scrii zero-uri pe el ? # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<_Maverick_> da scrie cei 250
<_Maverick_> mb detectati
<_Maverick_> dau fdisk pe el scriu o partitie o fac cat de mare se poate
<_Maverick_> se chinuie sa scrie ceva
<_Maverick_> si ajung de unde am plecat
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-22
<ag24sas> hi all
<evilbug> hey.
<_Maverick_> cei de la linuxmint au canal irc?
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-23
<lolren> \j osx86
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-24
<ocsiN> va salut
<ocsiN> am instalat de citeva zile ubuntu 10.4.2 si instalat un kernel nou  de aici http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<ocsiN> si cind pornesc compiuteru imi apare citeva secunde 0.016416] /proc/device-tree:can`t find root
<ocsiN> ar trebui sa ma ingrijorez ceva probleme sa aiba Ubuntu merge bine acum e rapid da chestia asta ma ingrijoreaza un pic
<ocsiN> daca stie careva ce sa fac ,ce sa repar daca se poate 
<ocsiN> kernel 2.6.38 am instalat pe 32
<ocsiN> calculatorul mi intel
 * Chriisti Hello
<SummerSanta> salut... are cineva placa de retea onboard Realtek RTL8139/810x si a reusit sa faca internetul sa mearga cu ubuntu sau xubuntu?
<SummerSanta> presupunand ca nimeni nu are, am sa detaliez problema... am placa de retea mentionata mai sus care merge perfect in windows xp ( care este un dual bot cu xubuntu) dar in xubuntu nu vrea si gata. Inainte mai aveam o placa de retea pe PCI tot de la realtek cu care mergea dar a trebuit sa o pun pe alt calculator asa ca am ramas cu cea onboard. 
<SummerSanta> cand rulez pppoeconf imi vede placa dar nu ma lasa sa setez user si pass (net de la rds)
<johane> SummerSanta, da un lspci sa vedem despre ce placa e vorba
<SummerSanta> trebuie sa dau un restart sa intru pe xubuntu.. revin
<SummerSanta> alex@SummerSanta:~$ lspci
<SummerSanta> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)
<SummerSanta> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)
<SummerSanta> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
<johane> aoleu
<Chriisti> :)
<johane> pastebin nu aici
<johane> ca ma doare capul cand vad 1000 de randuri
<SummerSanta> http://pastebin.com/u2RGEdzX
<johane> vad ca e detectata placa 
<johane> La mine merge chiar foarte bine, acelas model de placa
<johane> tie ce nu iti merge la ea?
<SummerSanta> am facut si pentru ifconfig , lshw -c network , lsmod | grep 8139
<SummerSanta> daca ti se pare ca poti afla ceva din alea...le pot pune..
<SummerSanta> pai.. cand rulez pppoeconf .. nu ma lasa sa setez user si pass ( rds)
<johane> pai daca e detectata si merge ce nevoie mai ai sa le pui si alea nu stiu
<johane> de ce nu folosesti nm?
<johane> e mai simplu
<SummerSanta> pai asta e chestia.. ca nu merge internetul
<SummerSanta> acum sunt pe windows
<johane> Foloseste NETWORK MANAGER
<SummerSanta> am setat si de la adsl .. 
<SummerSanta> si nu se conecteaza
<johane> ce versiune de ubuntu folosesti?
<johane> nu adsl ca nu ai adsl
<johane> e pppoe
<SummerSanta> xubuntu 10.10
<SummerSanta> cred ca pe ubuntu 10.10 am avut aceiasi problema.. si am incercat cu placa pe pci..si a mers pppoeconf
<johane> nu stiu de ce te tot omori cu al pppoeconf
<johane> nm il rescrie la fiecare restart
<johane> vezi sa scrii tu bine numele si pass
<SummerSanta> restart
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-25
 * Chriisti Hello
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-26
<rokyronnie> salutare
<johane> salut rokyronnie 
<_Maverick_> stie cineva o alternativa la asp.net?
 * Chriisti Hello ppl
<X3l3r0n> sal all
<johane> salut X3l3r0n 
<X3l3r0n> cf oameni 
<X3l3r0n> ?
<X3l3r0n> oameni care aveti o arhiva de scan buna ?
<johane> X3l3r0n, arhiva de ce  pentru ce?
<X3l3r0n> scanat de prins rooturi
<X3l3r0n> :P
<johane> X3l3r0n, nu ai tu norocul asta sa vezi asa ceva pe aici
<X3l3r0n> pai cum asa ?
<johane> Simplu
<johane> vrei hack mergi la ei acasa
<X3l3r0n> adica ?
<X3l3r0n> atunci zicetimi un canal :P
<johane> X3l3r0n, canalul se numeste #hackyourself
<X3l3r0n> ce gluma buna ... hai ca am plecat numa morti sunt pe aici nu vb nimeni
<johane> Mare hexor din italia =))
<SoulRaven> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-02-27
<Habibi> buna ziua
<Habibi> este cineva online?
<SoulRaven> da
 * Chriisti Hello
 * SoulRaven helo
<johane> Yokosan!
<SoulRaven> arigato:P\
<johane> :))
<pirearadu> salutare salutare
<pirearadu> exista vreun site oficial cu patch-uri pt kernel?
<johane> pirearadu, kernel.org
<johane> Acolo sunt toate
<pirearadu> acolo am intrat
<pirearadu> nu stiu unde sa scotocesc johane
<johane> pirearadu, toate kernelele sunt aduse sub forma de patch
<pirearadu> johane asa si?
<pirearadu> daca sunt aduse sub forma de patch ce?
<pirearadu> :)
<johane> le gasesti acolo adica
<johane> vezi la partea patch
<pirearadu> nu ai inteles
<pirearadu> a
<pirearadu> key
<pirearadu> eu ma refer la patchuri de genul
<pirearadu> ala cu 200 de linii
<pirearadu> etc
<pirearadu> intelegi
<pirearadu> ?
<johane> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<pirearadu> eu dastea caut
<pirearadu> :)
<johane> gasesti pe aici 
<johane> gen ala 200 linii gasesti cam rar
<pirearadu> aha
<johane> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/
<pirearadu> deci site oficial cu asa ceva nu exita
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> johane de ce unele patchuri nu se aplica?
<johane> pirearadu, da un exemplu
<pirearadu> stai nitel
<pirearadu> johane de exemplu daca ii dau asa
<pirearadu> bzip2 -dc /usr/src/patch-2.6.36-ck2.bz2|patch -p1 --dry-run
<pirearadu> nu se aplica patchul
<pirearadu> si daca ii dau fara --dry-run da eroare la apicarea unor linii
<pirearadu> si da eroare la compilare
<johane> poate nu e bun patch-ul bun
<johane> Vezi sa fie md5-ul corect
<pirearadu> pai l-am luat de la ei dupa site
<pirearadu> :|
<pirearadu> dupa kernel.org
<johane> Si daca nu ma insel mi se pare ca nu orice patch merge adaugat
<pirearadu> sa-mi bag
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> johane trebuie adaugate 
<pirearadu> si ck1 si ck2
<pirearadu> ?
<pirearadu> ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/ck/patches/2.6/2.6.37/
<johane> pirearadu, habar nu am
<johane> Nu m-am omorat cu compilari de kernel
<pirearadu> johane ce reprezinta asta?
<pirearadu> imi cer scuze pt flood
<pirearadu> Timer frequency
<pirearadu> > 1. 100 HZ (HZ_100)
<pirearadu>   2. 250 HZ (HZ_250_NODEFAULT) (NEW)
<pirearadu>   3. 300 HZ (HZ_300)
<pirearadu>   4. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)
<pirearadu>   5. 1500 HZ (HZ_1500) (NEW)
<pirearadu>   6. 2000 HZ (HZ_2000) (NEW)
<pirearadu>   7. 3000 HZ (HZ_3000) (NEW)
<pirearadu>   8. 4000 HZ (HZ_4000) (NEW)
<pirearadu>   9. 5000 HZ (HZ_5000) (NEW)
<pirearadu>   10. 7500 HZ (HZ_7500) (NEW)
<pirearadu>   11. 10000 HZ (HZ_10000) (NEW)
<johane> Niste frecvente
<johane> 1000 HZ= 1MHZ
<johane> 1000 de MHZ= 1GHZ
<pirearadu> asa
<pirearadu> jovane frecvente la ce?
<pirearadu> ce ar trebui sa aleg?
<pirearadu> :)
<johane> pirearadu, de unde le-ai luat 
<pirearadu> din make oldconfig
<pirearadu> :)
<johane> Aaaa
<pirearadu> las deafault?
<johane> Probabil ceva pe la vrum cip
<johane> da
<pirearadu> johane gata
<pirearadu> sa aplicat patchul
<pirearadu> sa aplicat pe versiunea 2.6.37
<pirearadu> nu si pe 2.6.37.1 sau .2
<pirearadu> hai ca mergeeeee
<pirearadu> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-20
<ZeusCool> salutare, ce de lume
<paranoia5h> salut salut!
<paranoia5h> e cineva pe aici
<paranoia5h> :D
<paranoia5h> ??
<paranoia5h> nimeni??
<paranoia5h> <ding>
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-22
<sergiubsd> salutare ! 
<sergiubsd> e cineva ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-02-23
<calvarr> salut, va merge forumul?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-18
<rares> salut
<rares> cineva on?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<sbivol> salut
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> mi-am cumpărat domeniu pentru site-ul meu
<ovidiu-florin> și mă chinui să-l leg la server folosind http://freedns.afraid.org
<ovidiu-florin> există câțiva clienți pentru ubuntu pentru a actualiza IP-ul
<ovidiu-florin> și nu reușesc să îi dau drumul la inadyn
<ovidiu-florin> știe cineva să mă ajute
<ovidiu-florin> am cumpărat domeniul de pe GoGaddy
<V3n3RiX> pai prima data trebuie sa adaugi ns-urile de la afraid in pagina de administrare a domeniului
<V3n3RiX> apoi in pagina de la afraid adaugi domeniul si il legi la un ip
<V3n3RiX> apoi astepti
<V3n3RiX> ;))
<V3n3RiX> pana se propaga dns-urile, dureaza ceva
<ovidiu-florin> am făcut alea
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: n-ai nevoie de freedns dacă ai IP static
<ovidiu-florin> ideea e că am IP dinamic
<ovidiu-florin> de aia mă chinui cu inadyn
<ovidiu-florin> ăsta m-a ajutat cât de cât :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1758930
<V3n3RiX> afraid are si script wget
<ovidiu-florin> varămea are probleme pe kubuntu, a instalat ceva din software manager și după reboot a primit ceva erori și nu a porit X-ul  (deduc eu), și după încă un reboot, nu se poate loga. Apare ecranul de login, se loghează și apoi se întâmplă ceva ca si cum s-ar reseta X-ul și apare iar ecranul delogin
<ovidiu-florin> nu am acces direct la calculator
<ovidiu-florin> am încercat asta: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<ovidiu-florin> și asta: mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<ovidiu-florin> și tot nu merge
<ovidiu-florin> păreri?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ovidiu-florin> nu am făcut asta
<ovidiu-florin> am să încerc
<sbivol> de asemenea, cat ~/.xsession-errors
<sbivol> încearcă să obții acces ssh la ea
<sbivol> altfel îi va fi greu să-ți dea conținutul acestor fișiere
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: ce placă grafică are?
<ovidiu-florin> e un laptop vecho
<ovidiu-florin> vechi
<ovidiu-florin> un dell de prin 2008
<sbivol> al meu e tot dell din 2008 :)
<sbivol> și nu-i vechi :-|
<V3n3RiX> daca e aceeasi cauza, e vina celor de la ubuntu
<V3n3RiX> in precise noua versiune de xorg intra in conflict cu cea veche
<V3n3RiX> iar unele pachete inca depind de vechea versiune
<sbivol> V3n3RiX: la mine merge ca ceasul pe 13.04, și mergea bine pe 12.10...
<sbivol> să vedem ce reușește ovidiu să scoată din jurnale
<V3n3RiX> precise = 12.04
<sbivol> V3n3RiX: e versiunea LTS. n-ar trebui să fie conflicte...
<V3n3RiX> si totusi .... 
<ovidiu-florin> cum setez serverele dns în ubuntu server 12.04?
<ovidiu-florin> în /etc/resolv.conf spune să nu-l editez că va fi rescris
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: în /etc/network/interfaces, la interfața care te interesează, adaugă linia „dns-nameservers <server>”
<ovidiu-florin> am găsit: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> m-am luat cu altele și am uitat să spun că am găsit
<ovidiu-florin> tot nu reușesc cu domeniul
<ovidiu-florin> pe http://freedns.afraid.org/ se face update, dar tot nu pot accesa domeniul
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu ce să fac din managerul de la godaddy
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: My Account -> Domains -> <alege domeniul> -> Launch
<ovidiu-florin> și acolo ce modific?
<sbivol> ce ai la categoria Nameservers?
<sbivol> trebuie să fie ceva de genul NSxx.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
<sbivol> ...dacă ai și găzduirea domeniului la ei. dacă nu, trebuie să indici propriul server DNS, sau pe cel de la freedns.afraid.org
<sbivol> Set Nameservers -> I have specific nameservers for my domains. -> introdu ns1.afraid.org și ns2.afraid.org
<sbivol> ...și ns3.afraid.org și ns4.afraid.org
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: apoi salvează. poate să trebuiască să apeși Launch, care e sub categoria DNS Manager
<ovidiu-florin> alea le-am pus
<ovidiu-florin> dar nu am știut că trebuie să fie doar alea 
<ovidiu-florin> am aflat acum
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a apărut că s-a făcut și update-ul pe godaddy
<ovidiu-florin> gata
<ovidiu-florin> merge
<ovidiu-florin> yeeeee
<ovidiu-florin> acum doar să fac un cronjob
<ovidiu-florin> cum fac un script să scrie îl loguri?
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: script.sh > /var/log/script.log
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaa
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> pot scrie asta direct așa în crontab?
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> @reboot /usr/sbin/updateIP > /var/log/updateIP.log
<ovidiu-florin> */5 * * * * /usr/sbin/updateIP > /var/log/updateIP.log
<ovidiu-florin> e valid?
<sbivol> da
<sbivol> va rula la fiecare 5 minute
<ovidiu-florin> exact
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: am o mică problemă
<ovidiu-florin> se poate în privat, nu vreau să fac domeniul public încă
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sbivol> da
<ovidiu-florin> eu am plecat
<ovidiu-florin> noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-19
<crismblog> salutare
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> cum fac un port forward de pe 192.168.1.2:143 la 192.168.1.5:143 ?
<ovidiu-florin> adică ce vine din exterior pe 143 să meargă direct la 192.168.1.5
<dadix> salut
<dadix> ce faceti?
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcSu7Fv5U2s
<FlowRiser> dadix, mult mai buna vocea decat a lui Pink
<FlowRiser> sunt impresionat
<dadix> e putin altfel si interpretarea
<dadix> rockul se spiritul rebel se potriveste mai bine acestei melodii
<FlowRiser> de acord, chiar mi s-a parut ca pink nu a prea fost ea cand a facut melodia
<FlowRiser> deobicei, pink era mult mai rebela
<dadix> pink pare mai resemnata 
<dadix> si melodia chiar nu e despre asta
<dadix> :)
<FlowRiser> meh, fie cum o fi melodia; Mi-e dor de Pink din So What :D
<dadix> chestia este ca sunt multi oameni care fac lucruri minunate
<dadix> si pe care nu ii cunoastem 
<FlowRiser> da, asta asa este; Dar pana la urma ca sa devii cunoscut iti trebuie si putin noroc, mult fler si perseverenta, nu doar talent 
<FlowRiser> deobicei nu poti sa alegi decat 3 din atributele de mai sus :D
<dadix> ai ubuntu pe pc?
<dadix> ... oricum ar fi melodia imi place mult si clipul e bun
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-20
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: folosești Kmail cu pop3?
<crismblog> salutare
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: da, folosesc
<dadix> salut
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: la mine în kmail pe contul de pop3 mailurile din un thread după ce le marchez ca citite, când revin la director, sunt din nou marcate ca necitite, toate mai puțin primul. Nu știu ce să fac sa rezolv asta.
<dadix> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GikPGtLhrc
<dadix> ce studio , ce spectacol !
<dadix> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/power-voice-recognition-demoed-for-ubuntu-video
<dadix> Sesam, deschide-te :)
<dadix> si o sa-mi pun userul  : ali baba
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-21
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> eu am ieșit, noapte bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-22
<ovidiu-florin> http://ovidiub13.dyndns.org/the-arad-county-judetul-arad
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-23
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> e cineva pe aici?
<sbivol> salut, ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> salut sbivol
<sbivol> este cineva :)
<ovidiu-florin> sunt ceva probleme cu installerul pe Kubuntu 12.10?
<sbivol> parcă n-am întîlnit. de ce?
<ovidiu-florin> nu pot să îl instalez, tot crapă installerul
<sbivol> hmmm... partiționare manuală?
<sbivol> sau ghidată?
<ovidiu-florin> manuală
<sbivol> la ce pas se oprește?
<ovidiu-florin> cu / pe un hdd de 20GB și /home pe unul de 40GB
<V3n3RiX> e ramul de vina
<ovidiu-florin> crapă după ce termină de copiat dupa ce mai face câteceva...
<ovidiu-florin> deci nu crapă la partiționare
<V3n3RiX> cate module de ram ai?
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: de ce?
<ovidiu-florin> unul de 1GB
<ovidiu-florin> am făcut test înainte
<ovidiu-florin> e ok
<V3n3RiX> eu am patit la fel, aveam 2 module de ram, si cand copia crapa installerul
<V3n3RiX> cand scoteam 1 din ele, mergea
<ovidiu-florin> nu crapă la copiere
<ovidiu-florin> crapă cu mult după ce termină
<V3n3RiX> indiferent unde crapa, este ramul
<ovidiu-florin> îl instalez în română
<V3n3RiX> si totusi, 1 gb este cam putin
<ovidiu-florin> și crapă cu mult după ce termină și de descărcat si instalat language packaul 
<sbivol> în afară de hdd-ul pe care instalezi, mai ai vreo unul?
<ovidiu-florin> și language packul de libre office
<sbivol> *conectat
<ovidiu-florin> V3n3RiX: e temporar 1GB
<sbivol> 1GB e suficient
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol: 2 HDD: 1*20GB pt / și 1*40GB pt /home
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: care-s șansele ca unul dintre discuri să aibă defecte fizice?
<sbivol> în ultimii 10 ani nu s-au produs discuri de 20GB
<ovidiu-florin> rulez un test
<ovidiu-florin> să verific
<sbivol> le poți testa cu „badblocks -n /dev/sdX” sau, dacă nu ai informație utilă pe discuri – „badblocks -w /dev/sdX”
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: opțiunea -w distruge datele de pe disc, folosește-o cu atenție
<ovidiu-florin> poate să o radă
<ovidiu-florin> întrebare
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să fie montate?
<sbivol> nu
<sbivol> *nu* trebuie să fie montate
<ovidiu-florin> nu pot testa
<ovidiu-florin> /dev/sda is apparently in use by the system; it's not safe to run badblocks!
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<ovidiu-florin> umount: /target: device is busy.
<ovidiu-florin>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<ovidiu-florin>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<sbivol> rulează comanda asta de pe LiveCD
<sbivol> aha
<sbivol> poți folosi demontarea leneșă: umount -l (cred)
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: sau adaugă opțiunea -f la badblocks
<ovidiu-florin> a mers umount -l
<sbivol> sau repornește sistemul Live și nu începe instalarea, alege să testezi Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> așa sunt acum
<ovidiu-florin> de pe live vorbesc acum
<ovidiu-florin> badblockas nu face output decât la probleme?
<sbivol> sistemul live montează discuri în /target numai la începerea instalării
<sbivol> da, numai problemele
<sbivol> ovidiu-florin: poți adăuga opțiunea -s ca să-ți arate progresul
<sbivol> și -v ca să vezi fiecare bloc defect, nu doar totalul de la sfîrșit
<ovidiu-florin> le-am dat drumul la ambele HDD-uri
<ovidiu-florin> revin când termină
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin_> sbivol: V3n3RiX: http://paste.kde.org/679088/
<FlowRiser> sbivol, yo :D ce mai faci ?
<sbivol> salut FlowRiser. adorm :) sînt după o tură de 24 de ore la serviciu
<sbivol> am ajuns nu demult acasă
<FlowRiser> sbivol, ah ok atunci, nu te deranjez :D
<sbivol> nu-i niciun deranj. oricum sînt treaz deocamdată
<FlowRiser> sbivol, am nevoie de un screenshot la spectrum analyzerul de la amarok
<FlowRiser> sa vad cum arata O.o
<FlowRiser> ca mie imi refuza sa mearga
<sbivol> stai să văd...
<sbivol> Your system has no sample buffer support
<FlowRiser> sbivol, vad ca asa arata la toti
<FlowRiser> e stricat O.o
<FlowRiser> Mersi frumos, poate il repar maine daca am timp
<sbivol> poate reușești :) să-mi spui ce-ai reușit
<FlowRiser> desigur :D
#ubuntu-ro 2013-02-24
<seagull36> bhhh
<seagull36> +OK UoBot0fq8Dk1
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-17
<ubuntu-visitor4> @Libertiny salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-18
<caisah> `
#ubuntu-ro 2014-02-23
<grabielone> salutare
<grabielone> e cineva pe aici?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-18
<Bl4ckD34Th> salut
<Bl4ckD34Th> dormiti
<Bl4ckD34Th> ?
<Bl4ckD34Th> salut ubuntu romania
<Bl4ckD34Th> e cineva online?
#ubuntu-ro 2015-02-19
<BTDhero> bună
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-24
<crismblog> Bună Dimineața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-25
<crismblog> Bună Dimineața
#ubuntu-ro 2016-02-27
<ev0lv3> salutare 
<ev0lv3> stiti cumva un client de vnc?
